# Vehicle/Trailer Wraps



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

For you guys that have done it, how much does it run for the average size trailer, 7' x 14' (16')

I know I want to do this within the next couple of months.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

4 g's.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike, thats what I heard, just wanted to hear from someone who has actually had one done. Has it payed for itself yet, you think? Thanks!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Personally I would not do it again. It looks nice but it's mostly ego unless you just have too much money and you don't care. I know on the next one I can accomplish the same objectives for less money with a different design and technique. It won't be as pretty but as long as it looks professional and gets the message across I will be fine spending 2/3 less. If you're a one man shop you know, things are different you get way more involved in personal pride of your tools, trucks and such. When you get bigger it all just starts to look like a bag of money sitting on tandem wheels. 

Also maybe the main reason I'm turned off right now is last week I spotted a couple of edges starting to deteriorate already. Probably our harsh UV and the fact the trailer hasn't been washed in over a year.:blink:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

See that is exactly what I on the fence about, I am thinking about just doing something basic, but draws attention to it. The last thing I wanted to hear about is edges deteriorating. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I was quoted 3g's to do my van. They're supposed to use some special glue or sealer along the edges to prevent peeling. Needless to say, my van is still white and I'm trying to come up with a new design without wrapping. Something not average, you see a million guys driving around with magnets or stickers on the door saying joe schmo remodeling, but most people pay that no mind, but something flashy or "different" people will have a tendency to remember your name longer.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Eric K said:


> I was quoted 3g's to do my van. They're supposed to use some special glue or sealer along the edges to prevent peeling. Needless to say, my van is still white and I'm trying to come up with a new design without wrapping. Something not average, you see a million guys driving around with magnets or stickers on the door saying joe schmo remodeling, but most people pay that no mind, but something flashy or "different" people will have a tendency to remember your name longer.


Exactly, something that makes you stand out. I think it can be done.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I looked it up and think the only way I would do it, is if I did a DIY kit.

Here are the links I felt were worthy enough to save back then.

Ed


Top 3 have DIY Information:

http://www.vanstickers.com/self_application_decals.htm

http://www.signindustry.com/installation/articles/2005-03-11-MW-FullVehicleWrapHowTo.php3

http://www.truckblog.com/tv/vehicle_graphics_installation





http://www.signdelivery.com/camouflage_vehicle_wraps trucks.htm

http://www.orangecountysigns.com/vvehicle.htm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=DIY+vehicle+vinyl+graphics

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=DIY+vehicle+wraps&aq=f&oq=

http://www.contractortalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=576627

http://www.javasigns.com/

http://www.vinyl-decals.com/

http://www.adsonwheels.com/why_buy_vehicle_wraps/


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Cole, 

I have a friend who prints logos and wraps. He would print your design and ship to you for a diy install. He is very moderatly priced, with just printing. PM if you'd like his info.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Eric K said:


> Cole,
> 
> I have a friend who prints logos and wraps. He would print your design and ship to you for a diy install. He is very moderatly priced, with just printing. PM if you'd like his info.


I am interested in this also.

Ed


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Eric K said:


> I was quoted 3g's to do my van. They're supposed to use some special glue or sealer along the edges to prevent peeling. Needless to say, my van is still white and I'm trying to come up with a new design without wrapping. Something not average, you see a million guys driving around with magnets or stickers on the door saying joe schmo remodeling, but most people pay that no mind, but something flashy or "different" people will have a tendency to remember your name longer.


I personally believe there is limited value to that sort of stuff.

I think it's one thing to have a trailer or something parked in a neighborhood for a week with neighbors driving by it day after day, seeing the workers doing stuff and thinking about that project they have been thinking about for awhile and calling your number.

I think it's quite another to think a flashy truck or something driving in traffic is going to get somebody to do a U turn, drive through a gully and chase you down to get your number.

A million boring contractors trucks with names and phone numbers on them or a flashy contractors truck with some awesome design that costs 4 grand is probably going to get about the same number of callers. I just don't believe enough people are suddenly coverted to want to do something based on the flash of a design or look.

It all again to me comes down to branding. If you're an exterminator and you have 10 trucks in the metro area driving around every day with a funny dead rat on it's back with it's feet in the air on top of your trucks I think that is branding and is keeping your hard paid for marketing that connects your name to those trucks in the front of peoples thoughts.

But a single truck with a snazzy design that will turn heads because how cool it is, is more a snazzy design that turns a persons head based on how cool it is and nothing really more.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike, I agree with your logic. My trailers are usually parked in the clients driveway for weeks at a time.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I got my trailer done for under 2g's. I am not convinced it was worth it. Hind sight being 20/20, it has not produced as many jobs as I would have thought being as done up as it is. It has however got me many I seen your trailer going down by whatever street. Next time will be scaled back quite abit. Name, number, logo in big lettering. Easier to read going done the road.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 vans lettered the same, non wrap. A lot of my work is in the same area and people allways tell me they see my trucks all over the place. It's just me driving back & forth & they think I have this big fleet of vans! I think a clear, professional job on the van couppled with job signs is the best advertising you can use.


----------



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

I paid around $2000 to wrap my van (partial wrap, from the front doors back) and a few random decals on the doors and hood. It's definately caught alot of attention, but I'm not 100% convinced it's directly paid for itself. 

I've changed some of my services and I've been thinking of having it re-done, but I probably won't do a full wrap this time.


----------



## Century Man (Jan 14, 2009)

$850.00


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is our work truck we had wraped a few years ago, it has held up very good. We have not had any problems with it. It is a bit over the top, we traded the sign guy a stamped concrete patio, for wrapping our truck. I would not have paid for it, if I didn't barter with him, It is expensive


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry It didn't post the picture, In the first post


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is what $1300 got us.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Dayexco,

Sorry you had to bend over for that one. Should probably been about half that, IMO.

Lyle


----------

